# The Boudreaux bloodline



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

What ever happened to Floyd Boudreaux I remember he was acquitted on something like 48 counts for dogfighting, found not gulity of any wrong doing but the state of Louisiana killed all his dogs anyway! Did he ever get compensated for that? does anyone know?? 

America land of the free, they say


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wtf I have boudreaux on jaydas pedigree and have yet to find anyone that knows anything about it......first 2 are colby and eli then it drops to boudreaux and jeep.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You haven't heard about it but you know your dogs pedigree? IDK... I guess Mr. B's story will only be known through close friends.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Floyd is doing well and enjoys going to ADBA shows. He has not been compensated for his dogs. I love his bloodline and had a truely wonderful example once. What a dog! I miss him so much.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn! we're talking about something like 60 dog killed for no reason


----------

